# Syncing & viewing problems on iPad2



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

First problem is that in spite of the fact that I have ticked the option for iTunes to start up as soon as it detects an iPhone or iPad connected, it never does! I always have to crank up iTunes from the start menu. What causes this? 

Second query is how come I can not see all the iPad photos using My Computer on Windows 7? All I can get up are the Camera roll pics and they are all scattered over five or six folder names like FMXDR1 or something like that........... 

They are all standard .jpg files so intrigued why I can't view them via the PC! 

I can do this on Itunes but as I consider it to be the crapiest piece of software I have ever used I would prefer using Computer on the PC. 

Last but not least is that even though my Ipad2 is not even connected to the PC, iTunes still shows it on the menu and has the little searching icon going round and round forever and a day trying to find it? Same with the iPhone4, not connected but iTunes still looks for it all the time!!

Thanks folks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Check your devices to see if you enabled wifi syncing.

As far as I know, files on Apple devices can't be viewed through the regular Windows Explorer interface. You have to go through iTunes.


----------

